# "Running" while strapped in?



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Its like flexing your board to one side, then hopping to the other side in a forward motion.

Shifting body weight to create a rythym that sets you forward.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the thing about snowboarding. You practice until you master it. It's no different in this situation. Now get out in the front yard and start running and dont come in until you can do so strapped in!!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

It's definitely not a dainty technique, plenty of muscle and knee-grease are required, even after you've got a feel for adding your board's pop.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I think its called the Army Man Walk because u look like one of those little green army men that are frozen in position


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

it isnt the easiest thing ever for a beginner but the softer the board the easier it is. its really just like popping your board except you keep doing it and get a good rhythm...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I do it to get off the flats, but I usually end up catching an edge and falling down. I'm pretty sure nothing looks stupider than trying to run with your board and falling down without even getting to the hill.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

That guys board is tiny.. if you have a long stiffy its gonna be harder


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks guys...I've been swamped with school (not to mention being in the middle of Iowa :thumbsdown and haven't a chance to get out on our local hill. Havent even been able to get my board back from a friends apartment but will give this stuff a test run in a few days. 

If it matters, I'm a 5'8/170-lb girl, riding a 2006 Burton Clash 155. I didn't know a whole lot about sizing when I bought it, but it works well for cruising around the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

CloneRider34 said:


> Thanks guys...I've been swamped with school (not to mention being in the middle of Iowa :thumbsdown and haven't a chance to get out on our local hill. Havent even been able to get my board back from a friends apartment but will give this stuff a test run in a few days.
> 
> If it matters, I'm a 5'8/170-lb girl, riding a 2006 Burton Clash 155. I didn't know a whole lot about sizing when I bought it, but it works well for cruising around the mountain.


you should be able to do the army walk with that board.
once you master it it is pure fun , you can race against each other and stuf like that.
i like it verry much , and it is extremely handy


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't really remember how I picked it up, but I've been able to do this since I was 12 or 13 (I'm 20 now). However, my younger brother, who is now 19 couldn't do it last year so I told him to practice in the living room. He tried a few times just hoping back and forth(not trying to move forwards yet) and got the rhythm and then figured it out pretty quickly. I'd suggest trying something like that on a carpeted surface. The next time we were out in the snow, he could army walk pretty well. Good luck, it just takes practice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Jenzo said:


> if you have a long stiffy its gonna be harder


I certainly try. 

Also, my board is a Rome Design 165.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

i just got it last saturday... 

just rock back and forth from nose to tail, then add in a small pivot...

it takes practice, and its frickin impossible to do on any bit of an incline.

has to be downhill or on the flats.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree with Rocan...

It's much easier on a slight decline because you can allow your base to be flat. Up hill is def doable but it's tiring and a little more difficult.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Rocan said:


> i just got it last saturday...
> 
> just rock back and forth from nose to tail, then add in a small pivot...
> 
> ...


When you go up a hill, you're more on your toe edge the whole time. Just dig in a little and it works fine, it's definitely slower and more strenuous, but it's doable.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Extremo said:


> I agree with Rocan...
> 
> It's much easier on a slight decline because you can allow your base to be flat. Up hill is def doable but it's tiring and a little more difficult.


on uphills i usually just frog up it... much faster and less frustrating. 

who cares how you look anyway.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Try pressuring the insides of both feet, thus decambering the board and using earlier suggested techniques of nose and tail pressure combined with rotary.

It does take the stuffing out of you, but you get better with practice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I call it the "Penguin walk" and it comes in handy! Like at Steamboat where you can ride the park life without unstrapping your back foot. You just waddle on up and you don't have to unstrap until lunch.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

I just got this to. 
Sunday I was up with a buddy (noob) and we spent the hole day on greens. 
By the end of the day I was able to do some butters and got my nose pivots decent. At first had problems with my tail cuz by bindings were set back for powder. 

Once you start getting it youll love it. I was stopping in the flats on purpose just to jump around.


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

haha its all about the waddle races. we all look ridiculous... haha i love it.


----------

